# HP Elitebook 8440p Install CD boot crash



## eyebone (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey folks,

Just testing the Elitebook 8440p for FreeBSD and recognized a crash instantly (with the install cds/dvd's) when the bootloader is started, I get some stack trace as well, maybe I can post a picture. I tried with amd64 8.0, 8.1-RC1 and 7.1 i386.

Any tip what the reason could be or how to circumvent it?

UPDATE:

(Almost) the same with usb stick, just in difference here I get (sometimes) to the beastie menu, after this automatic reboot. Ubuntu Linux install cd's booting fine.

I just got it to boot the amd64 install memstick, which crashes with a fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode. If I choose default boot, instant crash and reboot. If I choose without acpi boot I get kernel trap 9. Escaping to loader prompt and trying to do something like this:

https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14747

stalls at a point where the memstick as /dev/md0 should get mounted but it's not 

So I guess I ran into some acpi problem perhaps? I disabled already tpm stuff's maybe some other odd security mechanism?

cheers,


----------



## torta (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have the same issue with FreeBSD 8.2 on this laptop. Anyone has a hint?


----------



## tom-pele (Mar 12, 2011)

*IDE-controller in BIOS*

Hi 

In my BIOS setting I changed this setting:
Under SATA devices , I changed from AHCI-controller to IDE-controller
Afterwards I could install FreeBSD with no problem.

I'm running FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 on HP, Elitebook 8540p


```
alfa# uname -a
FreeBSD alfa 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## johnedstone (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks .. I have been poking around the bios, and haven't tried that yet.  I appreciate you posting this.


----------



## istevenmon (Sep 2, 2011)

*X configuration HP elitebook 8440p*

Hi guys, maybe did you got to configure X window server in the HP eliteBook 8440p? I am getting server error no screen found.


----------



## johnedstone (Sep 4, 2011)

Regarding 


> Hi guys, maybe did you got to configure X window server in the HP eliteBook 8440p? I am getting server error no screen found.


I just now booted the HP EliteBook 8440p with a NanoBSD image that I made on another machine (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/index.html).  And, X worked fine.  So I don't think there's anything special about this hardware.


----------

